# 185/75/14 tire question



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I know 14s are already a big rim and bigger tire goes on it, but does anyone ever fly 185/75/14 tires? I know the popular size is 175/75 or175/70 14s but is there a lot of difference between the 185? anyone have pictures what they look like on a 14 spoke rim?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

The 185s look okay in the hankook brand. But I would stick to 175/70R14 or 175/75R14


----------



## convicted (Feb 2, 2015)

They don't look to bad on a big car


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

155/80 13's on the left. 195/75 14's on the right. I run the 195's for more traction and cushion. 



185/75 14. I ran this size before and on a bigger car that sees high speeds/rain/ice i prefer the 195's.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

cool, thanks a lot guys for the input and pictures. I ask because I have original tru rays straight spokes I'm putting on my 59 with 59 spinners on them. they are original unrestored but still look good enough to roll. I could pay to have them made into 13s but I like the fact they are original. they are 14x6, not 7s but definitely not shallow. 


































I know the best looking is the 520, but its not the price that is turning me off of it is what Ive heard about how they handle and ride. had someone told me there is no control he almost crashed his car with some before he went to radials. my car is big, these rims going on a 59 and I plan to drive it a lot. I have work done on the motor its a good strong motor, I'm not going to be racing in it but I want some tires that can handle daily driving without any problems or worries since it will be seeing a lot of freeway miles I don't plan to trailer my car I'm not just staying local. don't plan to put it away either in the winter because of the weather it will see some driving in the rain and wet roads. i still want that 155/80 lowrider tire look though, don't want a huge looking offroad tire. 

reason i ask about the 185/75 is because its what the tire shop said id be better off with and can get me the set for 200 installed out the door. when i told him i was planning to get the 175/75/14 he said get something just a bit bigger. and from what i read they are only 10mm wider which isn't much, that's what that first number is right the width? just wondering and trying to figure out why people don't use the 185s. but from the pictures they look good to me


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

GALLO 59 said:


> cool, thanks a lot guys for the input and pictures. I ask because I have original tru rays straight spokes I'm putting on my 59 with 59 spinners on them. they are original unrestored but still look good enough to roll. I could pay to have them made into 13s but I like the fact they are original. they are 14x6, not 7s but definitely not shallow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels, leave them original. In a 14x6 175/75R14 or 175/70R14 look best. They can be found at an affordable price on eBay. You have a nice car it would be a shame to roll it with the wrong look tire.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Second # is the aspect ratio. Its the size relation so 175/70 means that the height is equal to 70% of the width. 

175/70 14 is 23.65" tall, 6.89" wide
185/75 14 is 24.93" tall, 7.28 wide
195/75 14 is 25.52" tall, 7.68" wide

So the 185's will have you sitting a little over 1/2" taller and 1/4" wider than the 175/70's that seem to be the only choice to get cool points here on the layitlols. I run 7" wide wheels with each of these sizes. 175/70's dont quite copy the 155/80 13 look when you use 6" wide wheels.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Second # is the aspect ratio. Its the size relation so 175/70 means that the height is equal to 70% of the width.
> 
> 175/70 14 is 23.65" tall, 6.89" wide
> 185/75 14 is 24.93" tall, 7.28 wide
> ...


No real Lowrider would ever run balloons like 185's and 195's.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> No real Lowrider would ever run balloons like 185's and 195's.


Right on my mini truckin luvin buddy. Guess I'm just not a real rider since i run those sizes on a daily driven car that sees rain, ice, snow......probably also not a rider for subjecting Daytons to those conditions either. I should just roll stocks like 99% of the world. Crazy me what was i thinking all these years. SMH


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

Will 185 on 14x7 rub i got a 1960 chevy impala. Stock but planning on lowering it. and was thinking of getting them also since i drive it everyday 
Good tread about tires


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

doubt it will if u got stock suspension but offset differs from different brands of rims.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

ON-DA-LOW PREZ said:


> Will 185 on 14x7 rub i got a 1960 chevy impala. Stock but planning on lowering it. and was thinking of getting them also since i drive it everyday
> Good tread about tires


Yes, get 175s instead


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I finally found two pics that correlated and merged them.
The left is 185/75-14 and the right is 5.20-14. You be the judge.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

RobLBC said:


> Yes, get 175s instead


Thanks


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Silentdawg said:


> I finally found two pics that correlated and merged them.
> The left is 185/75-14 and the right is 5.20-14. You be the judge.


185 look like shit. 175s or 5.20 are the only choices for a Lowrider


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

RobLBC said:


> Yes, get 175s instead


Thanks


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ON-DA-LOW PREZ said:


> Will 185 on 14x7 rub i got a 1960 chevy impala. Stock but planning on lowering it. and was thinking of getting them also since i drive it everyday
> Good tread about tires


185's still have clearance when i tried em on my 63. 
Currently have it on 175/70's but if i mash the gas the rears are just spinning. Weekend wires = 175's for looks. Riding anyday to anywhere I'd go with 185's. Pics will look the same, most lowriders won't know there's 1/2" of extra black wall showing either.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> 185's still have clearance when i tried em on my 63.
> Currently have it on 175/70's but if i mash the gas the rears are just spinning. Weekend wires = 175's for looks. Riding anyday to anywhere I'd go with 185's. Pics will look the same, most lowriders won't know there's 1/2" of extra black wall showing either.


Real riders know the difference


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> Real riders know the difference


You're right, some people can tell. 

Can you tell which is which?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> 185's still have clearance when i tried em on my 63.
> Currently have it on 175/70's but if i mash the gas the rears are just spinning. Weekend wires = 175's for looks. Riding anyday to anywhere I'd go with 185's. Pics will look the same, most lowriders won't know there's 1/2" of extra black wall showing either.


For now i will be cutting tha spring all around. 1 coil just so its not at stock height and for wheels i will be throwing some 14x7 spoked cragars with 185 cause i drive 4 hours back and forth during the weekends with my family and i rather be on the safe side


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

ON-DA-LOW PREZ said:


> For now i will be cutting tha spring all around. 1 coil just so its not at stock height and for wheels i will be throwing some 14x7 spoked cragars with 185 cause i drive 4 hours back and forth during the weekends with my family and i rather be on the safe side


185s won't be safer and the car will look horrible.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

To each his own but the difference between 175 n 185 is just 10mm width or a little more than a 9mm bullet. 175 will do the same job as 185 as far as safety goes.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Silentdawg said:


> To each his own but the difference between 175 n 185 is just 10mm width or a little more than a 9mm bullet. 175 will do the same job as 185 as far as safety goes.


That may be so but if you want to call it a Lowrider then you have to use one of the following tire sizes. 

155/80R13
5.20X13
175/70R14
175/75R14
5.20X14

Any other size is not a Lowrider tire and doesn't belong on a Lowrider.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

thought I pretty much agreed in my post


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

RobLBC said:


> That may be so but if you want to call it a Lowrider then you have to use one of the following tire sizes.
> 
> 155/80R13
> 5.20X13
> ...


What about 195 60 15?


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

I hate hearing all these horror stories about 5.20s they look so damn good! aren't the new premium sportways suppose to be better? more durable? 
Gallo if you'd really have to go radial i wouldnt go bigger then a 175 homie 175/75/14 specifically, there a bit thinner then the 175/70/14


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Does anyone have a pic of what the 185/75/14 look like on a stock steelie? I seen them on spokes so far also seen one steelie on a 195 ,not sure if its a huge difference from a 185 

I found 175/75/14 but cost is too much for me since they are going on a project car.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

lone star said:


> What about 195 60 15?


Stock tires for compact cars, hondas, ford focus.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

lone star said:


> What about 195 60 15?


If you must run 15s that is the best size with a whitewall.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

I have 175/75-14 and love them. Travelstars from ebay. The look good, clear the rears and feel good. Thanks to ↑ I picked them, I had the same question as you and glad I made the right decision. They are getting harder to find but you wont be disappointed.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

~87Limited~ said:


> Does anyone have a pic of what the 185/75/14 look like on a stock steelie? I seen them on spokes so far also seen one steelie on a 195 ,not sure if its a huge difference from a 185
> 
> I found 175/75/14 but cost is too much for me since they are going on a project car.


Why do you need pictures if you can't afford 175s then just buy 185s or 195s for your stocks.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

JOHNER said:


> I hate hearing all these horror stories about 5.20s they look so damn good! aren't the new premium sportways suppose to be better? more durable?
> Gallo if you'd really have to go radial i wouldnt go bigger then a 175 homie 175/75/14 specifically, there a bit thinner then the 175/70/14


no they are not, just slightly higher profile and better proportions. Both are 175 mm wide tho.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

RobLBC said:


> Why do you need pictures if you can't afford 175s then just buy 185s or 195s for your stocks.


Never said I can't afford 175, just not looking to spend so much at the moment since the tires are going on a car that is going to be worked on. I don't need pics of 175's , I was just seeing if someone had a pic of 185's on steelies just to get an idea of what they look like before I decide which route to go :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> That may be so but if you want to call it a Lowrider then you have to use one of the following tire sizes.
> 
> 155/80R13
> 5.20X13
> ...


lol


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

~87Limited~ said:


> Never said I can't afford 175, just not looking to spend so much at the moment since the tires are going on a car that is going to be worked on. I don't need pics of 175's , I was just seeing if someone had a pic of 185's on steelies just to get an idea of what they look like before I decide which route to go :thumbsup:


If its tires for a car that is being worked on and that are going to get full of overspray it shouldn't matter what size they are.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

~87Limited~ said:


> Never said I can't afford 175, just not looking to spend so much at the moment since the tires are going on a car that is going to be worked on. I don't need pics of 175's , I was just seeing if someone had a pic of 185's on steelies just to get an idea of what they look like before I decide which route to go :thumbsup:


185 70s


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

~87Limited~ said:


> Never said I can't afford 175, just not looking to spend so much at the moment since the tires are going on a car that is going to be worked on. I don't need pics of 175's , I was just seeing if someone had a pic of 185's on steelies just to get an idea of what they look like before I decide which route to go :thumbsup:


185/70 14


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 185 70s


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 185/70 14


:fool2:


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

~87Limited~ said:


> Does anyone have a pic of what the 185/75/14 look like on a stock steelie? I seen them on spokes so far also seen one steelie on a 195 ,not sure if its a huge difference from a 185
> 
> I found 175/75/14 but cost is too much for me since they are going on a project car.


185/75-14 on stocks


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

RobLBC said:


> If its tires for a car that is being worked on and that are going to get full of overspray it shouldn't matter what size they are.


Its going to be worked on, no overspray and still rolling. I got stock hubcaps to throw on so need right size tires to keep it looking decent enough while work is in progress.



*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 185/70 14


Dope :thumbsup: Thanks ROADSTAR they look good



Dickcheese86 said:


> 185/75-14 on stocks


Thanks cheese..gives me an idea how theyll look with caps :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

These are 195x75x14s on steelies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

These are 205x75x14 on steelies


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

185's on stocks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Side profile pic?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

scooby said:


> 185's on stocks
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793361
> View attachment 1793369


Nice setup


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

lone star said:


> These are 195x75x14s on steelies





lone star said:


> These are 205x75x14 on steelies


Dope lone star. which did you prefer more 195 or 205?



scooby said:


> 185's on stocks
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793361
> View attachment 1793369


Nice. Thanks scooby. Are those 185/70 or 75?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

~87Limited~ said:


> Dope lone star. which did you prefer more 195 an 205?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Thanks scooby. Are those 185/70 or 75?


Both cars have 605 g body steering. Hardly tell difference. Looks id go w skinnys


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Silentdawg said:


> no they are not, just slightly higher profile and better proportions. Both are 175 mm wide tho.


Eyes playing me then, they seem a bit thinner to me, I don't know :dunno: all widths very between tire brands, just by mm most times.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Took these pics yesterday, hard to get a good pic since the car was layed out. 175/75/14 on tru Rays


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Car was behind a chain and again laid out, these were the best pics I could get. I'm going back before the show is over, I'll try and get some better side profile pics.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks for all the info and the comparison pictures guys, they all look good actually. what confuses me is that the same size but different brands when I look them up to order look different, taller or wider. are they still the same looking mounted if its different brands but same sizes?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks for all the info and the comparison pictures guys, they all look good actually. what confuses me is that the same size but different brands when I look them up to order look different, taller or wider. are they still the same looking mounted if its different brands but same sizes?


Yeah example firestone fr380s are as close as you gonna get to a 520 in a steek belted radial....milestar 155s are same size but way wider


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Not the new Milestars they are very skinny like Fr 380
and do not have white wall Browning issues make sure you get the 
MS 775 not the MS 75?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Pic or didn't happen


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Milestar-MS775-All-Season-Radial-Tire/dp/B00DNLJ4UK


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Pic mounted or didn't happen


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

14x7 dayton with a 185's looks funk not a good look


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Tht generic pick does that tire no good?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

41ea good price ?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

My old 6-4 with175/70r14 hankook on OG hubcaps


----------



## TerryV (Jul 9, 2014)

Can anybody tell if these are 14x6 or 7?


----------



## TerryV (Jul 9, 2014)

I meant for the white Impala....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TerryV said:


> Can anybody tell if these are 14x6 or 7?


To me they look like 14x6 reverse because 7" wide has a 3 1/2" dish.


----------

